# Fish on in the UP



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a great weekend ended up landing 5 or 6 steelhead. I wish I could figure out how to get the pictures off my phone. The problem know is me and my son hit our favorite spot yesterday evening and the water is dropping like a rock. :SHOCKED:


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

last weekend was great! landed 11...will not post pics!:coolgleam


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

cant wait to get up there next weekend


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Pray for ran brother, The river's are running low. I already gave up on my honey hole plus spring break with the kids is putting me on a road trip to Gatlinbrug Tn for a week. Good luck


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Been pray'n for some rain for a couple weeks now


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

The rivers are running very low, not really sure whats going to happen to some of our spots if we don't get some rain soon. Glad to be on a few fish though here early in the season.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

It doesn't look like rain for all this week. Maybe Sunday April 4 or Monday April 5? It's supposed to be really warm toward the end of this week. Near 70.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I got two on Saturday and one on Sunday, I figure the run is pretty slow right now. We need a warm rain and that will get them excited a little. Nothing for smelt yet. Looking to get out this weekend for a little more fishing.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats what I like to here. I am in Gatlinburg TN for the rest of the week. Was hoping it wood stay dry and warm till I got home.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Was going to head out and try for some smelt. Has anyone heard of them starting to run?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have not heard anything yet. The season to dip for smelt opens April 1st, so you should hear more after that.

Redneckman


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I thought the pre dipping festivities started this weekend


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

My connection says they are killing them _somewhere _north of the Bridge but its slowing down. I have a trip planned for the second week of April and I fear it will be done by then 

My guys says the snow is about gone and Spring is about a month early so the melt runoff is pretty much done.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The tribal fishermen are getting some in 30 to 50 fow so they are still out a little. I know of one smelt being caught at one of the local streams N of the bridge. One does not make a meal.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Slow on Superior side last night.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Ahh,, a little ran and mommy lets me and the boy sneak out to the river and oh ya three more steelhead landed and released. Then we get home and he takes off to his favorite sucker hole, I am not allowed to go thats his spot.


----------

